# Scrollbar formatieren



## Alex S (22. August 2011)

Hallo!
Ich versuche schon seit langem eine  Scrollbar zu formatieren.
Ich finde diese Windows Scrollbar irgendwie so schlicht.
Deswegen will ich die Farbig und formlich anders gestallten.
Ich habe das schon auf einigen Seite gesehen.
Könntet ihr mir irgendeine Seite nennen die einen Code zu Verfügung stellt.
Danke schon mal


----------



## SpiceLab (22. August 2011)

scrollbar (Microsoft-Eigenschaften für Scroll-Leisten) wird nur vom IE unterstützt, und im Ausnahmefall, dass das Dokument im Quirksmode übergeben wird, auch von Opera u. Konqueror (Linux-Browser).

Ansonsten wird für diese und alle übrigen Browser JavaScript benötigt, um individuelle Scrollleisten zu produzieren.


----------



## SpiceLab (22. August 2011)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten wird für diese und alle übrigen Browser JavaScript benötigt, um individuelle Scrollleisten zu produzieren.


Siehe hier  im foreneigenen JS-Forum  Scrollbalken iframe formatieren IE & Firefox kompatibel.

 kann  dazu sicher noch weiteres beitragen.


----------

